# Candidacy



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I've put this off for quite a while trying to honor the "avoid politics" nature of the forum, which I fully agree with. Now that the elections are upon us I just wanted to let everyone know that I am a candidate for the State Legislature in House District 16 which comprises most of Layton East of the freeway, then drops down to South Weber East of highway 89, a portion of Southeast Clearfield, and onto Hill Air Force Base.
Douglas M. Sill is the name on the ballot. I threw my name into the ring for two reasons:
1. Get education in the State off of rock bottom! It doesn't matter to me if your child is in public, charter, private, or home school. We can do more!
2. Stop the land grab by the Governor and the current State Legislature. I want to keep Utah lands open to the public. There is a lot more to this, but wouldn't be appropriate to go into on the open forum.
I early voted today so I know I have a least one vote!  Maybe two if my wife, Barb, voted for me too! :lol: 
I encourage everyone to exercise you voting privelage....and do it early....the turnout was unbelievably huge today in Layton!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good luck to you.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

DO ya happen to own a restaurant in Layton ?


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

LOVE those scones!

Good luck to you!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> DO ya happen to own a restaurant in Layton ?


My cousin John does.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Good Luck Naturalist. I cast my early vote today wish you were in the same county. EARLY VOTING is where its's at :!: :!: :!: ...took me a whole 10 minutes no lines and very easy...again good luck Naturalist :O||: and let us know but I'm sure most will watch and see.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, came up short in my bid for the Utah House. It was a very educational experience! I 've met a lot of wonderful people. Neither party has a monopoly are decenct, honest, hardworking people that want whats best for the country and for Utah. God bless Utah, and the U.S. of A.!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Owe Man............... You're the second vote of mine that came up short !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

